# Avatar Factory!



## JPH (Oct 19, 2007)

*Avatar Factory*

So, people want avatars.
People ask for avatars.
People get avatars.

How it goes down in the 'Tar Factory:

It's very simple.
Ask and you shall recieve (maybe!).

*Request.*
Ask for an avatar that you'd like. Remember, folks don't have to do anything for you; they do it out of favor - don't be a jerk if no one volunteers to make you one.

Make sure to be specific about what you want: Colors, Theme, Characters/Objects, etc.

*Recieve*
If someone has chosen to take up your project, first of all, be thankful. 
They should go through different "stages" of creating it. It may only take one "stage", but I'm sure they'll edit it until you like it.

*Optimize*
Make sure the avatar you've just been created fits forum rules, or else it will get removed.
This may come in handy
Also - do not leech off of someone's link. Upload them somewhere else.

*Yay!*
I got a new avatar!
Make sure to include that in your signature or custom message that ________ made your avatar. It's showing you appreciate them making you 'tar.

*Rewards*
Currently, I'm still thinking of what someone will get for the best avatar makers and the ones who volunteer a lot.
Make sure to give your avatar creator a digital pat-on-the-back.


If there are any suggestions or changes that need to be put in place, lemme know!
Oh, and if you want a signature to go along with you avatar, you might as well ask!

You got your avatar, now get!


----------



## cupajoe (Oct 22, 2007)

Awesome thread~! Waiting for requests.


----------



## JPH (Oct 29, 2007)

I too am waiting for request...I've got Photoshop on my uncle's computer, so uh, who wants an avatar?

Anyone, anyone? 



anyone want a harry potter fonted one?


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 4, 2007)

hey jph can i have like a ssbb themed sig and ava? thx.


----------



## Switchy (Nov 4, 2007)

I'd like a new avatar and sig, just can't think what about...
Any of you feeling inspired by my name or something?


----------



## JPH (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> I'd like a new avatar and sig, just can't think what about...
> Any of you feeling inspired by my name or something?



Gimme an idea, yo.


----------



## test84 (Nov 4, 2007)

i can do some drawing stuff too, my style.


----------



## Switchy (Nov 4, 2007)

Umm umm, what about a duck? Is that an idea?


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> I'd like a new avatar and sig, just can't think what about...
> Any of you feeling inspired by my name or something?


That blue cat from the Simpsons? EH? EH? EH?

Yeah...eh.


----------



## dice (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> I'd like a new avatar and sig, just can't think what about...
> Any of you feeling inspired by my name or something?













who needs photoshop


----------



## Switchy (Nov 4, 2007)

You nearly made me choke!

I admit, my name is a stupid inspiration.
Well.. I'm silly and Belgian, is that better?


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 4, 2007)

If someone could remix my current avatar it would be great  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Sam


----------



## dice (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> If someone could remix my current avatar it would be great
> 
> 
> 
> ...








this is fun


----------



## JPH (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> Umm umm, what about a duck? Is that an idea?



If you like the avatar, I'll whip you up a signature -


----------



## Youkai (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a hard one (not as hard as switchy cuz i have a theme but still ...)

I am currently using the Cover of a Tabletennis Rubber, but just using a simple ot that good looking Cover is just no good at all ... so if someone has an idea for a better looking Tabletennis themed ava it would be great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Most of the Tabletennis pics on google look shitty and in the shops the pics aren't realy usable for avas as well.


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 4, 2007)

i will request a starcraft avatar. no background, and it can not be a scourge. o.O 
protoss will be preferred.
(mine is a aim buddy icon lol)


----------



## Switchy (Nov 4, 2007)

Ah, now I have 2 avatars to pick from. Both are awesome but dice won.


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 4, 2007)

i love it!
there should be a small text under saying it.
(saying switchy i mean)


----------



## JPH (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> If someone could remix my current avatar it would be greatÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Phew took me a lil' while...
Here ya are, in v2 colors!

Hope you like it -


----------



## test84 (Nov 5, 2007)

switchy, ur current avatar is gr8.

JPH, plz change urs! sry!

Sam: the one on last page (yellow one) is cool.

test: you rock man!


----------



## shinji257 (Nov 5, 2007)

I am willing to offer up my bandwidth for this generous cause.  I have more than enough bandwidth and I don't see it being an issue to host all of these avatars.  Please note that I host a file mirror right now that chews through 500GB in a heavy month and I have a 10TB allotment of bandwidth.  I am willing to provide as much as necessary to allow for everyone to have someplace to put it all.  If someone wants to write a script for this site then drop me a PM and I can give you access to it.  This will make it easier to upload their avatars there without giving full site access.


----------



## TLSpartan (Nov 5, 2007)

Do me, do me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Try and relate it to me name. Anyone who does mine gets 1 internet


----------



## Talaria (Nov 5, 2007)

Me please. Phoenix Wright Avatar and/or signature if you can be bothered. Anything will be great, as you can see i lack  an avatar and not much of a sig. Do referals count  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

Edit: or an avatar/signature to relate with my name. Definition Talaria -winged sandals or wings on the ankles, represented in mythology as an attribute, esp. of Hermes, or Mercury


----------



## JPH (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> switchy, ur current avatar is gr8.
> 
> JPH, plz change urs! sry!
> 
> ...



wtf man, my pwns all.
you needz to read the book, and you shall understand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you need a new tar yourself


----------



## MrKuenning (Nov 5, 2007)

Im happy with mine..  But I would love to make somone elses...


----------



## Youkai (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(MrKuenning @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> Im happy with mine..  But I would love to make somone elses...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




P.S. i like the one from JPH ... dunno what should be wrong with it ..


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 5, 2007)

You could make mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i already requested tho, but no one took...
im sad :'(

(starcraft avatar, look @ post 16 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## dice (Nov 6, 2007)

looks like i've taken the lead with two av's


----------



## Nero (Nov 6, 2007)

Hehe... I'd be really happy so..

I'd like to request an Avatar and a Sig... (Or just one of them)

Something to do with fire... Has the color red.. Or whatever just inspires you about Nero.

Please include "Nero" in it as well.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









~Nero


----------



## JPH (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> You could make mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BakuFunn, these are awful.
I have never played a game from the StarCraft series, so I googled it.
Gimme a character's name or battle ship or something that could help me, or another, make you one.

Sorry, I know they're crap...but I'll do better with a bit more info, please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Protoss Shaman & Terran Scout





 -"Protoss Shaman"


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 12, 2007)

REQUEST: a kickass avatar with a "game over" mushroom. (anythings better than the horribly simple avatar i got now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

i gave u the blank canvas, now let your creativity flow into a new super cool avatar for teh me!... plz...


----------



## JPH (Nov 13, 2007)

Here ya are...I'll see if I can make a better one when I get home - unless you like this one.


Edit: My bad, modshroom, I'll try and upload it after Thanksgiving holiday, or make a new one (your 'tar is on my school computer, and I forgot to put it on my flashdrive)...


----------



## Satangel (Nov 13, 2007)

Could I get one of CoD 4, the logo of CoD 4?
Like the icon of CoD 4 would be nice.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Satangel @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> Could I get one of CoD 4, the logo of CoD 4?
> Like the icon of CoD 4 would be nice.







A little plain, but sometimes that's good. Just throwing it out there.

..get it... it's a grenade.. throwin' it out there... anybody... *cough*


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> Here ya are...I'll see if I can make a better one when I get home - unless you like this one.


it is not teh work


----------



## Satangel (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Satangel @ Nov 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Could I get one of CoD 4, the logo of CoD 4?
> ...



Sorry, just the icon in a bit higher quality, with a black background would be perfect.
But not this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tnx for trying, but sorry no.

Good joke though


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 14, 2007)

can I get a futurama sig and avatar?


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 17, 2007)

Can I have either a Super Smash Bros. Brawl avatar (one that just shows the SSBB logo would be fine) or an avatar to match my sig (one that shows fox just like in my sig)

Many thanks to whoever takes this project!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> Can I have either a Super Smash Bros. Brawl avatar (one that just shows the SSBB logo would be fine) or an avatar to match my sig (one that shows fox just like in my sig)
> 
> Many thanks to whoever takes this project!



>< , IM FOX!!! >


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 17, 2007)

could i have an avatar of a ninja?
upperbody plz


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Can I have either a Super Smash Bros. Brawl avatar (one that just shows the SSBB logo would be fine) or an avatar to match my sig (one that shows fox just like in my sig)
> ...


lol, it doesn't look like it. You don't have a fox avatar or sig


----------



## Ducky (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> ...




Look agian!


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 17, 2007)

it's about time


----------



## Ducky (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> could i have an avatar of a ninja?
> upperbody plz





I guess you could use my avatar , I'm changing mine soon anyways.. I think O.o


----------



## Seven (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > could i have an avatar of a ninja?
> ...



Auron's not a ninja.


----------



## asuri (Nov 18, 2007)

can you guys make a avatar for me out of this:DRY BONES thx in advance- mine didnt work out too well - and pleae leave out the name i wana make a animation of it


----------



## Satangel (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Satangel @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Satangel @ Nov 13 2007 said:
> ...




Anyone?


----------



## Ducky (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(asuri @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> can you guys make a avatar for me out of this:DRY BONES thx in advance- mine didnt work out too well - and pleae leave out the name i wana make a animation of it




I actually kinda like your current avatar O.o


----------



## platty (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Satangel @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Satangel @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 13 2007 said:
> ...



I hope i'm not standing on any toes like I did in the sig thread and upsetting any "crew" but here ya go just the icon enlarged and smoothed.






or with call duty on it


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 15, 2007)

Is mine any good? I may need a new one, I love kyuubi demon chao with dreams of the apocalypse. Thanks.


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 15, 2007)

Me's like Dragon Ball Z, so me asks for a Dragon Ball Z avatar


----------



## shinji257 (Dec 15, 2007)

My avatar is rather old and I could really use a new one.  If someone could make me a new shinji avatar then that would be great.  A banner for my sig would be a plus.

P.S. - I have no clue where I got mine but I've been using it for about 5 years and I am still a big fan of Neon Genesis Evangelion.


----------



## Ducky (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(ChotaZ @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> Me's like Dragon Ball Z, so me asks for a Dragon Ball Z avatar





NOOOO I LOVE YOUR AVATARR


----------



## JPH (Dec 15, 2007)

I'd like if some more folks would volunteer to do some right now...I'm busy.

Thanks


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ChotaZ @ Dec 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Me's like Dragon Ball Z, so me asks for a Dragon Ball Z avatar
> ...



not gonna change it, the one I asked here is to use in msn


----------



## JPH (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm trying to catch up...I'll work on Modshroom, Talaria, BakuFunn and Iffy525's avatars later.

SonicSlasher - 





Xcalibur - 





(P.S. If you don't like them, I have the receipt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## leetcakes (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey can anyone make me a really cool avatar (animated gif if possible)
using the sprites of Jump ultimate stars? 
kakashi from naruto anime, or anyone can tell me how the hell does the jump ultimate stars tool work?, in here http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=60809&st=0
i dont know how to use the codes , ty in advance


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 20, 2008)

Anyone want this avatar, made it real quick.


----------



## JPH (Feb 20, 2008)

Completely forgot about this ol' topic...just reminded me of ChotaZ's avatar I gotta make for him hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Sorry, bud!)

Looks good, awdofgum...the Avatar Factory is officially reopened!

But please, guys, I don't want to have more than three avatar jobs at one time...so be patient and wait until I get those folks done.
I'll also ask that people help out with this (Please PM me if you are).


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Feb 21, 2008)

Could some one make me a bleach avatar with espadas on it with my name?


----------



## JPH (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(kirbyman123 @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> Could some one make me a bleach avatar with espadas on it with my name?
> 
> 
> I didn't include your name, but I think you won't be dissapointed.
> ...



The style kind of reminds you of Twiffles avatar, eh?
If you do want me to include your name (which I kind of think would mess it up...), let me know how you want it and I'll see what I can do.
If you don't like it at all, hell, don't use it! But if you do, don't forget to let folks know where you got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Next!


----------



## Flooded (Feb 22, 2008)

Could someone make me a avatar with my name it it? Have a picture of water with my name you know like a flood.

If you have time maybe a signature also.

Please and thanks.


----------



## JPH (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Flooded19 @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> Could someone make me a avatar with my name it it? Have a picture of water with my name you know like a flood.
> 
> If you have time maybe a signature also.
> 
> ...




Next!


----------



## Ducky (Feb 22, 2008)

JPH , I just noticed something ...

I have a Signature factory which we do that great , And you have an Avatar factory which you do great..

Why don't we just send the members from factory to factory for better results?


----------



## JPH (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Ducky @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> JPH , I just noticed something ...
> 
> I have a Signature factory which we do that great , And you have an Avatar factory which you do great..
> 
> Why don't we just send the members from factory to factory for better results?



Good idea, but some people's "style" is different from others...

But, yeah, they can go factory to factory to have an avatar & signature, if that person would like...


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Feb 22, 2008)

JPH thanks for the awesome bleach avatar


----------



## JPH (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(kirbyman123 @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> JPH thanks for the awesome bleach avatarÂ



Anytime, man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'm ready for the next avatar request, guys.


----------



## Flooded (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Flooded19 @ Feb 21 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Could someone make me a avatar with my name it it? Have a picture of water with my name you know like a flood.
> ...



Thank you so much! Looks great, anyway you could add my username to the avatar? other than that its perfect.


----------



## JPH (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Flooded19 @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> Thank you so much! Looks great, anyway you could add my username to the avatar? other than that its perfect.



Sure, I'll do that as soon as I get home


----------



## Moots (Feb 23, 2008)

Man, people doing something for nothing but thanks! A rarity on the internet, I am deeply impressed.

And as it so happens I am in need of my very first avatar, and if someone wants to tackle it that would superb.

So I am registered as Moots, but it is a shortened version of MootsMcboots, a d2 character of mine so named because of his giant woolly boots.

So I was thinking perhaps, a stick style barbarian guy, with some kind of helmet, you know classic viking style two horns out the side or what not, a pair of large furry boots and a big basic cartoon sword. 

I'd love to tackle it myself but don't have a lick of artistic talent (even for stick people), and it may be a bit  much but if anyone wants to give it a shot I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 25, 2008)

It would be nice if anyone could make me a Kamui avatar.
Kamui is the main character from X-Clamp(in many countries known as X-the series). here google images: Kamui


----------



## JPH (Feb 25, 2008)

@Moots Will a Dave the Barbarian avatar work? lol
*Dave the Barbarian Avatar for Moots​*​(100 x 140)



@Kamui, Hope ya like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Kamui Avatar for Kamui101​*​(100 x 122)




If either one of you are unsatisfied with the avatar you got, let me know how you want it - and I'll try again...or you could get someone else with better skills than I to make it for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Flooded19, check your PM box


----------



## Railgun (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(Kamui101 @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> It would be nice if anyone could make me a Kamui avatar.
> Kamui is the main character from X-Clamp(in many countries known as X-the series). here google images: Kamui



*Kamui101*, hope you like it:






damn JPH was faster, you decide


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 25, 2008)

@JPH and Railgun
Wow both looks good, JPH's one has clear face though. But Railguns has got more deltails, xD. Its hard to decide, details or face. hmm.
I will let you know tomorrow from college, someone else should decide it for me.


----------



## Flooded (Feb 25, 2008)

Edit. Please delete.


----------



## Railgun (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(Kamui101 @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> @JPH and Railgun
> Wow both looks good, JPH's one has clear face though. But Railguns has got more deltails, xD. Its hard to decide, details or face. hmm.
> I will let you know tomorrow from college, someone else should decide it for me.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 25, 2008)

LoL.
edit:
Ok i will use railguns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
But..
Thanks to both of you
(Railgun koenntest du bitte ein bisel mehr an dass avatar editieren? => hope my german was right. xD)
Just fix those red lines, a little bit better outside shadding please.
Thanks


----------



## Railgun (Feb 25, 2008)

nicht schlecht dein Deutsch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i dont know how u want it oO
maybe a bit darker red lines? less opacity?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 25, 2008)

I want the lines outsite the avatar like yours. That one has like 2 lines. I want ONE thick line surrounding it.

Danke Mann, hab ja auch ein paar jahr im Oesterreich und Schwiz gelebt.


----------



## Moots (Feb 26, 2008)

Hahah love it. Thanks a ton.


----------



## Railgun (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Kamui101 @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> I want the lines outsite the avatar like yours. That one has like 2 lines. I want ONE thick line surrounding it.
> 
> Danke Mann, hab ja auch ein paar jahr im Oesterreich und Schwiz gelebt.



Hoffentlich gefällt dir einer davon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope you like one of it:





(thick outline)





(decent outline)





(double outline)





(double outline v2)


----------



## JPH (Feb 26, 2008)

Those look nice, Railgun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm ready for the next request...


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks railgun,
I will take the thick line one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Jackreyes (Feb 26, 2008)

I could do with an avatar please someone...

Maybe one with a Battalion Wars 2 theme with my name on it.

Thanks


----------



## Railgun (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Jackreyes @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> I could do with an avatar please someone...
> 
> Maybe one with a Battalion Wars 2 theme with my name on it.
> 
> Thanks



Heres a BW2 Avatar for you,
but there was not enough space for your name, sry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(gif file, fits with any background )


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 27, 2008)

WOW!
Looks good 1+
Thanks for my signature by the way.


----------



## platypusrme427 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey guys! I was wondering if you could make me a platypus themed sig, and possibly platypus themed avatar.
Either that or a modification of my current avatar. Just throwing some ideas out there


----------



## Jackreyes (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks mine rules


----------



## Rebound (Mar 1, 2008)

Platypusrme427


----------



## JPH (Mar 2, 2008)

Rebound said:
			
		

> Platypusrme427



Thanks for helping out, but that doesn't fit Forum Rules 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've made you an avatar and signature for platypusrme427.

*Avatar for Platypusrme427* (100 x 117)





*Signature for Platypusrme427* (307 x 83)






If you don't like the signature, I don't blame you.
Ask for a new signature in Ducky's Signature Making Company


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 2, 2008)

Edit:
sig:


----------



## xShinobi (Mar 2, 2008)

Would it be possible to have kakashi's mangekyou sharingan rotating like my current avatar? Only if it's possible.


----------



## platypusrme427 (Mar 2, 2008)

For some reason I can't change my avatar. I uploaded the image onto photobucket, and it's telling me that it's an invalid extension. Can someone help me?


Edit: I found out the problem! Apparently the link that I kept copying didn't have the .png file extension.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the avatar JPH.


----------



## JPH (Mar 4, 2008)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Thanks for the avatar JPH.



No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll get started on yours soon, firephoenix.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 4, 2008)

May I make a request for a custom avatar as well?

I've been wanting to have an avatar similar to my signature...but I need to add the pic to my sig beforehand.  I'll post again when I get home from work and can post without being hidden behind a proxy


----------



## xShinobi (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks JPH!


----------



## AFKboy (Mar 6, 2008)

I would like a new avatar & siggy please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Something like Fear AFKboy and you'll see a boy sleeping or something like that.
Other ideas are also welcome


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Mar 7, 2008)

CAN u make me an avatar with Dante (Devil May Cry 4) Devil trigger, and add some phunk 2 it plzes. Thanks a lot 2 the person who accepts.


----------



## Dylan (Mar 11, 2008)

I would really like an avatar with the pokemon salamence in it. Signature would also be really cool. Huge thanks to anyone who is up to it.


----------



## JPH (Mar 11, 2008)

Dern, gimme some time guys...been doing some other stuff and not had free time to do this (but I have free time to post this message!?!)


----------



## Dylan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thats OK JPH


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 11, 2008)

there you go


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 12, 2008)

xblackoutx said:
			
		

> I would really like an avatar with the pokemon salamence in it. Signature would also be really cool. Huge thanks to anyone who is up to it.



So I see I'm not the only one who liked Salamance, since my new and old nicknames were based on it


----------



## martin88 (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd like a avatar with hentai girls on it, but not too exposing. Thanks.


----------



## Dylan (Mar 12, 2008)

THANKYOU AWDOGUM


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Mar 12, 2008)

Could some one make me a espada avatar for my signature.(NOT profile!) The one JPH made for me was for my profile.


----------



## HippoSheep (Mar 13, 2008)

Ello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can somebody make me an avatarrelated muh name? HippoSheep?

Or if that dosen't work....

Something random about the wii. 

Colors can be random to, for both of them.

thanks


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 13, 2008)

if any wants to or just has time
an avatar (the last airbender) one might be nice
in chibi form too!
here's what chibi avatar looks like
http://www.ndsthemes.com/themes/details/b7288274d2

or um a hamtaro avatar/sig
that looks like this
http://www.ndsthemes.com/users/f0512e685c/avatar.jpg

well im kinda being specific but the pics dont have to be the ones here
i think anything cute will satisfy me
feel free to add details and be creative!


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 13, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> May I make a request for a custom avatar as well?
> 
> I've been wanting to have an avatar similar to my signature...but I need to add the pic to my sig beforehand.  I'll post again when I get home from work and can post without being hidden behind a proxy



Hey people.

K, so I finally got my sig back onto my account and was wondering if someone could make me an avatar similar to the sig, or even use the sig to do it.  I'd like it to include my name as well.  Thanks in advance


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 15, 2008)

Here you go tinymonkeyt 

tinymonkeyt: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (100x115)


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 15, 2008)

awwww
thats so cute!
^.^
thanks a lot
your artistic abilities are much appreciated :]

p.s. did you draw that?


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 15, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> awwww
> thats so cute!
> ^.^
> thanks a lot
> ...


lol thanks but no i didn't draw it... Photoshop

but hey your avatar looks stretched out, remember to enter the dimensions (width=100, height=115) so it looks normal


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 15, 2008)

oooohhh. i see.
got it, dudee


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 15, 2008)

no problem 

here's yours hipposheep
Hipposheep: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(100x115)


----------



## HippoSheep (Mar 22, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> no problem
> 
> here's yours hipposheep
> Hipposheep:
> ...




That's awesome! Thanks, I'm using it right now


----------



## JPH (Mar 22, 2008)

HippoSheep said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your avatar is stretched out!
Under avatar options, make sure you put the width to 100 and the height to 115!

And guys, I probably will get someone to shut this place down soon, I no longer feel like keeping up with it...


----------



## Dylan (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey guys I have a request. I know some really good avatars and sigs have come from you guys (including my current one) so I thought I would try my luck again. Recently my love for gundam 00 has reached its peak and I would really like an avatar and sig to show my love for it. Preferred gundam to use would be exia. Open to any questions about its design. THANKYOU!!!!!


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi guys I'm actually learning how to work with photoshop but it's a bit hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would like to request an avatar with my nickname on it based on the pokemon ''lucario" because I love to play him in Super Smash Bros Brawl

Thx


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 9, 2008)

xblackoutx said:
			
		

> Hey guys I have a request. I know some really good avatars and sigs have come from you guys (including my current one) so I thought I would try my luck again. Recently my love for gundam 00 has reached its peak and I would really like an avatar and sig to show my love for it. Preferred gundam to use would be exia. Open to any questions about its design. THANKYOU!!!!!




You pick:





 (100x140)






 (100x140)


----------



## Dylan (Apr 9, 2008)

wow thanks dude. im trying to decide but its difficult


----------



## acoustic.digital (Apr 9, 2008)

hey : ) 
i haven't found a cool avatar with music elements in there like guitars, violins, piano and so on. 
someone wanna have a go?
if i'll get a cool avatar from here, then gbatemp will get a cool anthem from me : )
no kidding. i'm gonna write a gbatemp theme : )


----------



## JPH (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry, dude, but unless folks take over...this place is shutting down.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 9, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Sorry, dude, but unless folks take over...this place is shutting down.









  The internet mourns. I wish I was any good at this but im not.


----------



## acoustic.digital (Apr 9, 2008)

.....mkay?


----------

